# Fish ID



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Haven't done any freshwater fishing in probably 30 years.

I now have a small (~.1 Acre) pond on my property. I didn't think there was anything in it but put a little aluminum boat in it today for the boys to play around with. There was a large ant crawling on the rail and I flicked him in the water. He lasted about .5 second before the water broke under him and he was gone. I rigged up a small hook and dug up a worm. Two casts and caught two of these.

What is it and will they get any bigger?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bream or tater chip.....yes they will get bigger. Or if you ever fished w/ my deceased daddy-n-law, he'd make you keep it and fry it whole (tater chip)


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Pompano


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

How small of hook was you using. Wow.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sandpole


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Catfish bait / bream.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I say there's bigger ones there. Pretty sure that's a bluegill. I've eat some awfully little ones and no disrespect to Jason's paw in law, but that ones gotta go back


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I say there's bigger ones there. Pretty sure that's a bluegill. I've eat some awfully little ones and no disrespect to Jason's paw in law, but that ones gotta go back


Hey, believe me---I use to laugh cause I'd catch one that small and sneak him back into the water. Sometimes I'd get caught sometimes not. He never got mad just said what ya doing??? hahaha We always had a good time though! Too bad he ain't around to fish anymore


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Try this after smashing the barb down, should be a blast. Careful, you'll go blind tying it!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a Shellcracker


----------



## Micropterous (May 28, 2014)

Very small (obviously) coppernose bluegill. Coppernose are a strain of regular bluegill (like northern largemoth bass versus Florida largemouth bass). From the looks of it, it is very stunted. Likely there are no bass in the pond to speak of. If you want to grow some bigger bluegill, stock about 15, 8-11" in largemouth bass and set up a fish feeder.

Coppernose are very aggressive surface feeders. Give the bass a few months the thin the number of bluegill, and the ones that remain to eat some food you should see an increase in size.

Micropterous


Pond


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never seen a Copper Nose with red eyes.


----------



## Micropterous (May 28, 2014)

JJ,

Its not unusual. I stock thousands of Coppernose every year. Its seems as though the really "pure" strain is more prone to red eyes. Its hard to find pure CPNBG because so many hatcheries have crossed them with "native" bluegill because the natives are easier to get.

What gives it away is the red on the tail. Redear don't have the red on the tail and the slight vertical bars on the flanks.

Micropterous


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

whatever it is, its a sure nuff wall hanger...


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Micropterous said:


> Very small (obviously) coppernose bluegill. Coppernose are a strain of regular bluegill (like northern largemoth bass versus Florida largemouth bass). From the looks of it, it is very stunted. Likely there are no bass in the pond to speak of. If you want to grow some bigger bluegill, stock about 15, 8-11" in largemouth bass and set up a fish feeder.
> 
> Coppernose are very aggressive surface feeders. Give the bass a few months the thin the number of bluegill, and the ones that remain to eat some food you should see an increase in size.
> 
> ...


What does it cost to get about 15 large mouth bass to put in there?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

flcaptainbill said:


> What does it cost to get about 15 large mouth bass to put in there?


About $3 if ya do it right...😉


----------



## Micropterous (May 28, 2014)

Shouldn't cost much more than your time. Either right now or this Fall go catch them and relocate them. It should not be hard to find a bass-crowded pond. Most pond in the SE are functioning at some level of predator-crowdedness. Just do it when water temps are down. 

If were to buy them -- $7-$10 each plus a delivery fee. 

Micropterous


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

My youngest caught this one today.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Told you there were bigger ones there.... But I ain't sure what that is??? I guess it's a bluegill but something looks odd. Maybe I just haven't caught a bull like that in a while!!


----------

